# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  ABD-Öin “Öakma İttifakı”

## bozok

*ABD-üin “üakma İttifakı"*



*1 Ekim’de kuruluşunun 60. yıldönümünü büyük bir gövde gösterisi ile kutlamaya hazırlanan üin’in, uluslararası ekopolitik arenada yeni müttefiki ABD! ile yaptığı “sahte ittifak” tartışılıyor.*

Küresel kriz nedeniyle ekonomisi rekor bütçe açığı veren ve görünür gelecekte bu açığı kapatmada zorlanacak olan ABD ve krizde devasa dolar cinsi yatırımları eriyen üin krizden çıkmak için karşılıklı işbirliğine gittiler.

Temmuz sonunda Washington’da yapılan ABD-üin Stratejik ve Ekonomik Diyalog Forumunda alınan ortak kararla _“dünyanın finansal çöküşten kurtulmasına yardımcı olmak için iki ülkenin işbirliği içerisinde çalışacağı”_ bildirildi…

*İttifaka Giden Yol* 

Dünyanın üretim üssüne dönüşen ve ekonomisi ihracata dayalı üin, yıllardır kazandıklarını ABD doları cinsinden varlıklara yatırdığı için doların geleceğine dair duyulan güvensizlikle tedirgin oluyordu. Bu nedenle, haziran ayındaki BRIC zirvesine kadar her fırsatta ABD ekonomisini ve parasını eleştiriyordu. üin başbakanı Wen Jiabo 13 martta yaptığı açıklamada *“ülkesinin dolar yatırımlarından endişe duyduğunu”* çok net bir şekilde ifade etmişti. Ve üin bu nedenle doların yerini alacak ve elini güçlendirecek yeni bir dünya parası fikrini ısrarla savunmuştu.

Ancak değişen ve çok fazla alternatif sunmayan konjonktür nedeniyle iki ülke arasında yeni bir işbirliğinin kapıları aralanmış oldu.

şüphesiz bu işbirliğinde başta ABD hazine bakanı Timothy Geithner olmak üzere, ABD yönetiminin üin’e çıkarma yapması ve üin için kısa vadede başka seçenek olmaması etkili oldu. Her iki ülkede karşılıklı menfaatler gereği* “şimdilik”* işbirliğinden başka çıkar bir yol bulamadılar…

*ABD’yi üin ayakta tutuyor* 

Nerede ise kırk yıldır küresel ekonomik sistem, ABD’nin kabul edilmiş hegemonyasına dayalı işliyor. ABD’nin devasa tüketme çılgınlığı üin’e büyük miktarlarda doların akmasına neden olurken, üin elde ettiği kazanımlarla daha fazla mal satabilmek için ABD hazinesine kreditörlük yapıyor.

ABD ve üin ekonomileri aslında birbirine göbekten bağlı durumda. Aşırı tüketim alışkanlığı olan ABD toplumunu üin, yıllardır ucuz tüketim mallarıyla besliyor. İstikrarlı bir büyüme modeliyle ekonomik döngüsünü tamamlamaya çalışan üin’in bu nedenle ABD pazarına ihtiyacı var. üin, ABD ve dünyaya yaptığı ihracattan elde ettiği gelirin büyük bir kısmını ABD hazinesine yıllardır akıtıyor. Bu nedenle ABD’nin en borçlu olduğu ülke üin, ABD maliye bakanlığı verilerine göre dış borcun dörtte birini elinde bulunduruyor. Kısacası ABD ekonomisini üin’den aldığı borçlar ayakta tutuyor.

*Kim, kimi koltuk değneği olarak kullanacak?* 

Beyaz Saray’ın yayınladığı son veriler ABD ekonomisinin çıkmaza doğru sürüklendiğini gösteriyor. Yapılan son hesaplamalarda ABD’nin bütçe açığının önümüzdeki 10 yıl içerisinde 9 trilyon doları aşacağı ve ülkenin kamu borcu ve faiz ödemelerinin de 2019 yılında çok tehlikeli rekor seviyelere ulaşacağı tahmin ediliyor. Başkan Obama’nın ekonomi kurmaylarının en büyük düşüncesi gelecek dönemdeki bütçe açıklarını nasıl finanse edecekleri…

Obama yönetimi, önceki yönetimlerden farklı olarak üin’in ihracatını artırmak adına, üin parası yuan’ın değerinin yükseltilmesi isteğini öne çıkaramıyor. üünkü ABD, üin’in önceden olduğu gibi ABD hazinesinin en büyük müşterisi olmasını istiyor ki bugün ve gelecekteki finansman açığını gidermede eli rahatlasın.

Uluslararası yatırım bankası Goldman Sachs’ın analizine göre; üin ekonomisinin milli geliri ABD ekonomisini 2027 yılında geçebilecek. Eğer üin’in büyüme oranı şimdikinden biraz daha düşerse (örneğin yüzde 6) bu geçiş 2040 yılında gerçekleşecek. Bunun bilincinde olan üin yönetimi de cari dönemde çok fazla alternatif üretemediği için geleceğe oynamaya çalışıyor.

üin’in çıkarları istikrarlı ve büyüyen bir ABD ekonomisinin varlığını gerektiriyor. ABD ekonomisinde yaşanacak daha fazla, daha derinden bozulma ABD kadar üin’i de tehdit ediyor. Bu yüzden üin, ABD ekonomisini desteklemeye devam kararı aldı.

Böylece üin, ekonomisinde çarkların dönmeye devam etmesi için dolara destek vermeye devam ediyor. Dolayısıyla ABD ekonomisini destekleyerek eşgüdümlü ekonomi politikalarının da uygulayıcısı oluyor. ABD ise kendini yeniden finanse ettirmek için üin para biriminin değerine fazla müdahil olmuyor.

Diğer taraftan her iki ülkede dostluk mesajları verirken ABD ve üin arasındaki ilişkilerin 21. yüzyılı şekillendireceğini vurgulamaya devam ediyorlar.

Hangi ülkenin bu birliktelikten daha fazla menfaat sağlayacağını kestirmek güç… Açık olan bir gerçek var ki; o da iki ülkenin de diğerini, içinde bulunduğu durumdan çıkmak için, “koltuk değneği” olarak kullanacak olması…

*ABD-üin İttifakı üzerine Görüşler* 

Bazılarınca sürpriz, bazılarınca da alternatifi olmayan bir birliktelik olarak görülen ABD-üin ittifakına dair üç farklı şüpheci görüşü aşağıda inceleyelim. Görüşlerine yer verdiğimiz üç kişi de dünyaca alanlarında uzman olarak görülmektedir.

ABD dış politikasının “yaşlı kurdu” Henry Kissinger1 19 Ağustos tarihli Washington Post’a çıkan yazısında2 ABD-üin ilişkilerini “şüpheci bir yaklaşımla” şu cümlelerle değerlendiriyor. “üinli yetkililer artık ABD’ye kamusal ve özel tavsiyelerde bulunma noktasında kendilerini önceki dönemlere göre daha serbest hissediyorlar. üin’in rezerv para söylemi her ne kadar ABD’li ekonomistlerce ciddiye alınmasa da bu bağlamda değerlendirilebilir. üin oldukça sabırla projelerini takip ediyor. Bu nedenle bu önerinin ciddiye alınması gerekebilir. Komşu ülkelerin üin pazarına olan bağımlılığı artıkça, üin’in siyasi etkisi artacak ve ABD pazarına bağımlılığı azalacaktır. Bu nedenle yeni bir dünya düzeninin şekillendirilme sürecinde yapılacak siyasi işbirliği, ticari kalıplardaki değişimi giderek daha fazla telafi etmelidir. üin, bir Asya bloğu oluşturma tutkusundan uzak kalmalıdır.”

Yaşlı kurdun yazısındaki *“altın vuruş”* ise şu cümlelerde saklı_;” ABD ve üin, yüzyıl önce İngiltere ve Almanya’yı dostken, küresel bir savaşta karşı karşıya getiren süreci tekrarlamamalıdır.”_

IMF eski baş ekonomisti ve Harvard üniversitesi ekonomi Profesörü Kenneth Rogoff’a göre; _“küresel ekonominin geleceğini ABD-üin ilişkileri belirleyecek. Bu ikili ilişkinin kaldığı yerden devam ettirilmesi ise tüm dünya ekonomileri için bir risk. Kısa vadede istikrar için bu işbirliği çekici gelebilir. Küresel dengesizliklerin temelinde yer alan ABD-üin ilişkileri kaldığı yerden bu şekilde devam ettiği sürece sürdürülemez dinamiğin yeniden oluşması kaçınılamaz olacaktır“._

13 ağustos tarihli Moscow Times’taki *“Sahte İttifak”* başlıklı yazısında Yevgeny Bazhanov bu işbirliğine oldukça şüpheli yaklaşıyor. Bazhanov’a göre; _“ABD ve üin birer ortaktan çok rakip konumunda bulunuyorlar. Her iki ülke de birçok siyasi alanda karşı karşıya geliyor. ürneğin; NATO’nun genişlemesi, füze kalkanları, Ortadoğu, İran, Orta Asya ve diğer birçok konu da dahil olmak üzere birbirlerine muhalif durumdalar. Hatta bugüne kadar birleşmiş milletler güvenlik konseyinde oybirliğine vardıkları konular bile çok nadir. Rusya’dan ileri düzey askeri teçhizat satın alarak ordusunu modernize eden üin, diğer yandan da ABD’nin istemediği ülkelere silah sevkiyatı yapmakta. üin şu an askeri bir hegemonya kurabilecek güçten yoksun durumda. Ne kitle iletişim, ne popüler kültür, ne eğitim ne de bilim alanında üin’in liderliğinden bahsetmek mümkün değil.”_

Farklı kişilerden, farklı görüşlere daha fazla yer verebiliriz. Ne kadar fazla ve farklı görüşe yer verirsek verelim bizce ortak nokta, yazının başında açmaya çalıştığımız *“çıkar eksenli”* oluşturulan bu ittifakın çok sağlam olmadığıdır.

Kapitalist ABD ile sosyalist üin’i işbirliğine götüren bu *“dolar kardeşliği”* daha büyük krizlerin bir gün dünyanın kapısını çalmasına neden olabilir. Bu işbirliğinin sakatlığına ve üin’in imajına uygun olarak bu birlikteliğin adı da bizce olsa olsa *“çakma ittifak”* olur…


FEVZİ üZTüRK

Dünya Bülteni
http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/160-...rtaklik-oyunu/ 



...

----------

